# "iface_eth*" in /etc/conf.d/net und baselayout 1.12.x

## geist

Hallo und guten Tag !

Bis gestern funktionierte alles 1 A. Und jetzt dieses:

Nach: '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start' bekomme ich:

```
Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net has $ifconfig_ set

(or $iface_ for old-style configuration)
```

/etc/conf.d/net sieht so aus:

```
iface_eth1="192.168.2.100 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth1/192.168.2.1"
```

lsmod gibt aus:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ieee80211_crypt_wep     5188  0

ipw2200               157192  0

ieee80211              39844  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         5960  3 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ipw2200,ieee80211
```

Kann wer was damit anfangen und mir helfen?

Sind weitere Infos von Nöten?

Und ja: Google schweigt sich aus!

Gruss

Geist

*edit - Think4UrS11* Titel geändert und sticky gesetzt

*edit - slick* Titel nochmal ;-) , zum "neuen" Syntax bitte lesen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347512.html

----------

## schmutzfinger

Das baselayout hat sich geändert. Ist aber schon ewig her. Seitdem sieht der configfile etwas anders aus.

Porbier es mal mit:

```

config_eth1=( "192.168.2.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )

```

Und gleich dannach würde ich anfangen die Meldungen vom portage zu lesen und etc-update zu nutzen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Das baselayout hat sich geändert. Ist aber schon ewig her.

 

Das ist so nicht richtig.

Stable ist baselayout 1.12.1 (als erste der .12-er Reihe) seit 11. August; d.h. wer nicht bereits ein ~x86 baselayout hatte steht vor genau dem Problem das sich die Syntax geändert hat - siehe /etc/conf.d/net.example.

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *schmutzfinger wrote:*   Das baselayout hat sich geändert. Ist aber schon ewig her. 
> 
> Das ist so nicht richtig.

 

Ähm... *räusper* 

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347512.html wrote:*   

> Die /etc/conf.d/net wird durch das Update nicht aktualisiert. Sie muß entsprechend manuell bearbeitet werden. Beispiele siehe /etc/conf.d/net.example oder im Handbuch. Ansonsten kann man sehr schnell durcheinander kommen, da der alte Syntax ebenso (noch) funktioniert. (siehe diese Diskussion)
> 
> Einfache Beispiele /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> eth0 über dhcpcd und mit Parametern
> ...

 

Edith: Will heißen der Syntax ist wirklich schon länger so. Scheint nur so als sei der alte jetzt entgültig nicht mehr funktional. Ich würde mal sagen regelmäßig Forum/Doku lesen...  :Wink: Last edited by slick on Mon Aug 14, 2006 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ähm... *räusper* 

 

ändert aber nichts an der Aussage das 1.12 erst seit ein paar Tagen stable ist (und die alte Syntax jetzt endgültig nicht mehr unterstützt).

Soll heißen wer auf stable blieb und den Thread nicht mitbekommen hat(te) läuft jetzt in das Problem  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Das stimmt allerdings, allerdings siehe die Grüße von Edith oben.

----------

## think4urs11

Gut das wir darüber getippselt haben und uns wieder mal einig sind   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blice

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil , das emerge script erzeugt gewohnheitsmäßig immer config__00 dateien sowie nen aktuellen *.example .

Ergo einmal midnight commander anschmeissen und gucken was da passiert ist.

So und jetzt schliesst den Thread bevor noch mehr *bläh*posts kommen wie dieses hier  :Smile: 

----------

## stanlus

Das geht bei mir so aber leider nicht. Ich hatte vorher folgende Konfiguration:

```

config_wlan0="192.168.115.140 broadcast 192.168.115.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_wlan0=(

        "default via 192.168.115.8"

)

```

Und die funktioniert nicht mit baselayout 1.12.4-r6.

192.168.115.8 ist mein Router und 192.168.115.140 ist meine statische IP. Nach dem update auf baselayout 1.12.4-r6 ging das so nicht mehr. Ich hatte zwar eine Verbindung zum Router aber konnte Internet-Addressen nicht mehr auflösen.

```

# ping google.de

ping: unknown host google.de

```

Grund: Das net-Script hat die Router-IP  nicht in die /etc/resolv.conf geschrieben. Nach einem manuellen

```

# echo "nameserver 192.168.115.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf

```

ging alles wieder ganz wunderbar. Das kann jedoch keine zufiedenstellende Lösung sein, da das net-Script das beim nächsten Start wieder raus wirft.

Ich kenne derzeit (nach längerem Suchen) nur einen Weg um meine Router-IP in die resolv.conf zu bekommen.

```

dns_servers_wlan0="192.168.115.8"

```

anfügen.

Grüße...

----------

## think4urs11

Das Verhalten mit 1.12 ist aber richtiger/logischer. Es ist ja schließlich nicht zwingend gesagt das das default-GW auch gleichzeitig DNS ist - eher im Gegenteil ist das ein Spezialfall bei vielen Homeusern. In 'richtigen' Netzen wirst du das selten finden.

Von daher ist es nur konsequent das jetzt so zu handeln wie die es beschreibst.

----------

## stanlus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Verhalten mit 1.12 ist aber richtiger/logischer. 
> 
> 

 

Da hast Du wahrscheinlich recht aber, so ein netter Hinweis am Ende von emerge wäre für den Homeuser nicht schlecht gewesen. 

Oder hab ich was übersehen   :Embarassed:  ?

----------

## slick

Thread unsticky

----------

## Fauli

 *slick wrote:*   

> Edith: Will heißen der Syntax ist wirklich schon länger so. Scheint nur so als sei der alte jetzt entgültig nicht mehr funktional. Ich würde mal sagen regelmäßig Forum/Doku lesen... 

 

Und das baselayout-Ebuild gibt auch schon seit langem beim Mergen Warnungen aus, wenn man noch die alte Syntax in seinen net-Konfigurationsdateien hat.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Und das baselayout-Ebuild gibt auch schon seit langem beim Mergen Warnungen aus, wenn man noch die alte Syntax in seinen net-Konfigurationsdateien hat.

 Trotzdem muß man die erstmal lesen bzw. (noch) wahrnehmen und daran denken.

Hatte ich erst vorletzte Woche - war eine meiner letzten Maschinen die noch nicht umgestellt war. Installiert, gecronter Reboot am Samstag morgen und bis Montag morgen war die Kiste down bzw. nicht via Netz erreichbar.

Und das die Kiste nur aus ihrem eigenen Netzwerksegment erreichbar war weil ich natürlich verschlafen hatte auch die Syntax für das default-GW auf die neue Syntax umzustellen (jaaa, echo 'neue syntax' >> /etc/conf.d/net ist pöse) hat nochmal zwei Tage gedauert bis es endlich auffiel ... shit happens  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

